# DUDDESTON C&W WORKS. Birmingham



## themousepolice (May 16, 2011)

a Railway site, visited in May. no pretence, no' my camera is better than yours', no snazey gadgets, no 'lets out do so n so with this shot'. Just a few shots of a once proud place now given way to decay.

THE DUDDESTON CARRIGE AND WAGON WORKS - BIRMINGHAM was built by THE GRAND JUNCTION RAILWAY in 1850 but used jointly with THE LONDON - BIRMINGHAM RAILWAY until both merged into THE LONDON NORTH WESTEN RAILWAY in 1876.
coaching stock was berthed over night on an adjacent site and this large shed structuire was used for coach and wagon repair all its life. the LNWR built a station next to it called VAUXHALL & DUDDESTON and thats still in use today.
in 1923 it came under the banner of the LMS and then under nationalisation BR in 1948. coaching repair stopped in 1980 and its sole purpose was wagon mending. once privatisation came in 1993 it closed and lay dormant for a while until the lead was pinched off the roof and just before 2000 arsonists set fire to the place and it lost its roof, main structual support.
a rail maintenance firm has offices right next door to this building and the tell tail sign of flat land and large doors are the give away of where the tracks used to be. rails still in place inside and several off buildings that still have there roof and is DERELICT.

the pictures will explain all im sure

the outside



100_2821 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2784 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the metal workshop.



100_2786 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the sawmill building



100_2788 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2785 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2787 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

government acts and shop rules framed notices are still in place



100_2789 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

big old set of pooley scales



100_2793 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

whats left of the main part/workshop



100_2791 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2792 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2796 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

a mobile bench



100_2797 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

lots of wooden signage still in place



100_2795 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2794 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2790 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2802 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

buffers and bhuddlia



100_2798 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2800 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the old furness where they cast their own parts etc.



100_2801 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

what left of an independent battery charger.



100_2803 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

stores room



100_2804 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

balcony



100_2813 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

office



100_2811 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

locker room



100_2812 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

component store



100_2807 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

blackboard and easile for training purposes




100_2806 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2823 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the works emblem that was stuck to vehicles they had repaired. a good final shot i guess



100_2809 by annoyingly good, on Flickr


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2011)

Right here you go ( A reply ) you can stop your sulkin' now !!! I never knew that the roof had gone - how long has it been like that.? Defo's wanna get in here myself - willhave to chat to you about it !! Thanx for posting BB !!
PS Yet another location that our illustrious company has destroyed !!


----------



## themousepolice (May 17, 2011)

*im naughty*

hail great fellow.

thought you werent talking to me... hahahaa

i recon its been gone 10 - 15 years. reckless vandals and our company are the same thing. your 'sub site' has rekindled my moochieness. and we owe it all to you (see bishy 37)

must catch up soon


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> hail great fellow.
> 
> thought you werent talking to me... hahahaa
> 
> i recon its been gone 10 - 15 years. reckless vandals and our company are the same thing. your 'sub site' has rekindled my moochieness. and we owe it all to you (see bishy 37)


 Blimey !! They accept anyone on here !!


----------



## themousepolice (May 17, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Blimey !! They accept anyone on here !!



well, as you know, weve being doing this sort of thing for years, just didnt even think of taking photos yet alone others on a site would want to see them...... and whats wrong you havnt put "i wondered what that place was like inside" today


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2011)

Sorry for my predictability !! I won't let you down next time !!


----------

